# Lone Cyp at Show This Weekend



## parvi_17 (Feb 27, 2007)

There is always one lone Cyp parviflorum displayed at the annual show here in Edmonton. Unfortunately it wasn't fully opened this time around.


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like parviflorum var. pubescens.

Shots like that get me excited... Cyp season is RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm excited too!!! It was labelled just as parviflorum but I also think it's var. pubescens.


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

I got my formal job offer the other day in the mail. I'm working for an organization that uses Cyp. parviflorum on its letterhead.  

You know you're crazy when something like that excites you!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice to see Cyps at shows. They are so difficult to time as small changes in temperatures have drastic effects, and most people grow them in the ground, that it is uncommon in the US. I have a few pots in a couple more soon to come in trying to time for the Connecticut show. I did have a lone Cyp formosanum first time bloomer last year. It was the only Cyp and likely because of its novelty won best first time bloomer and best windowsill orchid. I took it out on exactly the same date this year and it has already bloomed even though the show is about 5 weeks in the future! (Also, since these guys grow fast it is in a 10 inch pot and was in a 5 inch last year).

Heather, where are you going to have a Cyp on the letterhead?

Ron


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

fundulopanchax said:


> Heather, where are you going to have a Cyp on the letterhead?
> 
> Ron



New England Wildflower Society. I accepted a position in their development office.  

Looking forward to your talk in April, Ron!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2007)

parvi_17 said:


> [There is always one lone Cyp parviflorum displayed at the annual show here in Edmonton. Unfortunately it wasn't fully opened this time around.



WE have a guy in our club who has his timing down pretty good. He has been doing it long enough that he knows exactly what day to take the plants out of hte cooler to get them to flower for our show. He told me it took him a few years to get it right.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2007)

Cyp people make Paph people look sane!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 28, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Cyp people make Paph people look sane!



Paul Perakos and I gave a lecture on growing Cypripediums at the CT Flower Show this weekend - nice turnout, about 60 folks. During the questions at the end one member of the audience summed it up by noting "you work hard all year long to - maybe - have a nice flower that lasts for a week while my Phalaenopsis flowers last 6 months. You guys are sick!"

Ron


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather said:


> New England Wildflower Society. I accepted a position in their development office.
> 
> Looking forward to your talk in April, Ron!



I thought that is what you were referring to - congratulations! I received this year's box of seed from them (you!) a couple of weeks ago.

Ron


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Ron. I knew, of all people, that you would appreciate my excitement.  

I'm very excited to be moving from museums to horticulture, and an organization I very much believe in!


----------



## terrestrial_man (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW! :drool: And I have not even taken my cyps out of the box yet!!!! :sob: Talk about quirky weather. I thought it was still winter in Canada!!!!  Global warming?????:crazy:


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice plant! As for myself, I don't have place where I can grow cyps. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Nice plant! As for myself, I don't have place where I can grow cyps. :sob:


You can grow them indoors!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey I was at the OSA show and noticed it too. Beautiful plant even though they were buds


----------

